
The Internet of Things Will Make Manufacturing Smarter - endswapper
http://www.industryweek.com/manufacturing-smarter?utm_content=bufferb8b9e&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
outofcuriosity
Manufacturing environments are probably among the best use cases for "the
Internet of Things" but also magnify the security concerns tenfold. Stuxnet
was a similar attack on networked manufacturing infrastructure, and it proved
that if you give a sensor/automation network control over manufacturing
processes, you create a massive vulnerability in the supply chain itself.

If a Russian student owns my Nest and makes my home freezing cold in the
winter, I reconfigure or replace the device and its fine. If the automation
system in a Siemens plant gets bricked, that's millions of dollars in damage
before considering lost revenues.

The Risk Managers are gonna go wild for this one...

~~~
nickbauman
One thing you should know about Stuxnet that I can talk about publicly (I used
to work for Siemens) is that it was an attack vector on part of the SCADA RTU
drivers that ran on a very old and unpatched version of WindowsNT. People
running an nuke plant on something that old (which is typical of Iran,
considering how their politics have isolated them over the last 30 years) are
kinda asking to get hacked like this.

Of course I'm not saying that this means the problem you're talking about
isn't real: security is a real concern, _especially_ with SCADA systems
running energy plants. Just putting in some perspective.

~~~
confiscate
hey nick do you have an email address? would love to talk with you about this

my email is confiscate@gmail.com

------
Animats
That's a clickbait article by the "chief content officer" of the publication.
It's almost content-free.

Most factories have had networks for decades. 100baseT works well in a factory
environment - twisted pair differential signaling is relatively noise-immune.
Most machines with a CPU in them have a network connection now. (And way too
many of them still run Windows XP.)

------
pcunite
If a little bit of Internet is good then MORE must be better!

